# Stud Fee?



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm a newbie here as well as with raising goats. We have an unregistered 6 month old French Alpine buck that someone is showing interest in using for their 2 doe's. Is he too young to breed? They want to keep him on their property through 2 cycles. I have no idea what to charge. This will be his first time. Therefore, we do not know if he produces good kids or not. I also do not know these people either. I need to know what my options are and what kind of questions to ask them, and what to expect through this whole process.
Any help will be greatly appreciated. I live in Indiana, if that makes a difference.
Thanks! 
Rhonda


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it was me NO WAY would my buck be leaving my place ever. And I really wouldn't with him being young. 6 months is young BUT if you make sure he is getting a good amount of extras he will be ok. My first buck was young and was 5 months old when he was expected to breed. I would pull him at night and give him his own grain and a good amount. 
As for pricing, is he a purchased buck or born there?? I've always wondered what to charge too and this lady I know said she was gonna stud her buck out and it was $60 a doe. I asked how she came up with the price. She charges 10% of what she purchased the buck for. Seemed fair and a good way to do it so that's what I'll go off of for the few people wanting to breed to my buck.
And that is not including feed


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As you don't know these people, If it were me, I would say no. You 
don't know if they will breed him to 1 or 2 does, or let every doe in the 
county be bred. He could pick up any number of diseases, get worn down,
get hurt or be used too much and end up not breeding anything.


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I would pull him at night and give him his own grain and a good amount.
> As for pricing, is he a purchased buck or born there?


Jessica, what kind of grain do you give your buck? I was told not to give him grain because it's not good for bucks to eat it. Not exactly sure why, but that's what I was told.

We bought him and his mother together when he was around 2 months old. 
I figured since this would be his first time, and we don't know if he produces good kids, I would go cheaper than the going rates. I'm just trying to figure out what the going rate would be. And not sure how I would do the 10% since I bought them as a pair.
Thank you for your response!


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> As you don't know these people, If it were me, I would say no. You
> don't know if they will breed him to 1 or 2 does, or let every doe in the
> county be bred. He could pick up any number of diseases, get worn down,
> get hurt or be used too much and end up not breeding anything.


They plan to breed him with 2 doe's. We have our goats in with our cows and horses, and I doubt that a lot of people would like our setup. So I had already planned to send the buck out when I decided to start breeding him. BUT....I would only send him out AFTER I looked at the place where he would be going and find out what they would be feeding him.

Can you tell me what I need to do about shots? I don't know if original owner gave him shots or wormed him. I'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I fed noble with added calf manna. You were probably told no grain because of urinary calculi. But when they are breeding they forget to eat and with him being young and at a very important time in his growing I would make sure there is grain. My bucks got run down a bit this last breeding and U.C. Does freak me out and it's hard for me to figure out the whole 3:1 ratio. So I get as close as I can and to be on the safe side I add ammonia chloride.
As for your set up, I'm sure some people are not overly thrilled about my set up or how I do things but they want to breed to your buck so I say they out up with it or move on. 
I really can not suggest not letting them take off with your buck enough. There is just too many things that could go wrong. It's your choice but I would really think about things before you agree to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I tend to agree with the others about sending him over there, particularly given his age. If it were for a few days, that might be a bit different, but he'd be there for a month and a half, and a lot can happen in that time. How far away are these people? If they aren't too far, perhaps you could arrange a driveway breeding for them. 

You may not have the best setup in the world, but as long as it works for you, who cares? If someone has a problem with it, they can pass and find someone else. Most people don't have the money to have a fancy barn with beautiful fencing and pristine pastures. I'm fine with a place as long as it's safe, relatively clean (for a farm), and the animals seem healthy. 

If you do decide to send your buck over to them, you'd basically be leasing them your buck and you'd need to have a good contract to cover you should anything happen to him. I've never leased a buck, so I have no idea how much you should charge. For a driveway breeding, I'm paying $100 for a high-quality, registered buck, but I usually see them for about half that for unregistered or less-known bucks around here.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I pay $50 per doe to have my LaManchas bred to a registered, purebred buck. (Nigerians run about $75-$100) I have to drive an hour one way so I'd LOVE to lease a buck. However, I would never expect a farm that did not know me (and my livestock practices) well to even consider leasing to me. It's too risky for the buck. I would also expect a rather specific contract. So don't be afraid to lay down the law if you do choose to lease your guy out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Around here, *most* Nigies I find are $75 per doe. One LM breeder I know and deal with charges $50 - $75 per doe depending on the buck. 
Other farms I've been talking to for my Nubians all want $100 per doe.. 

I agree on the leasing.. I'd LOVE to lease a Nubian buck, or in the past when I didn't have bucks of other breeds, leasing would have been lovely! But, I wouldn't expect someone to send their goat to me the same I would t send my goat to someone else lol! 
But what works for one doesn't work for everyone, so it's a personal choice you got to make


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NenaTo5 said:


> I'm a newbie here as well as with raising goats. We have an unregistered 6 month old French Alpine buck that someone is showing interest in using for their 2 doe's. Is he too young to breed? They want to keep him on their property through 2 cycles. I have no idea what to charge. This will be his first time. Therefore, we do not know if he produces good kids or not. I also do not know these people either. I need to know what my options are and what kind of questions to ask them, and what to expect through this whole process.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. I live in Indiana, if that makes a difference.
> Thanks!
> Rhonda


 I agree, no way would I allow them to take him, they may not feed him properly or care for him right. He is still growing, so he needs special attention or they will stunt his growth. Stress from the move won't be good as it can bring worms and or cocci.

Also he may be subjected to diseases and bring them back to your place.

For us, we do not breed any outside Does, we have a closed herd for our goats protection and safety, just not worth the risk. 
Also the buck can get a sexually transmitted disease and spread it to your Does. Which can cause abortions, with certain kinds.

He could get hurt, crippled or die under their care, especially if you do not know them. Anything can happen.

I am sorry but, I am trying to steer you away from Studding out your buck. 
I know you want to do so, but there are so many reasons why not to.


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok, this will sound stupid, but keep in mind I'm totally new to all of this...lol But how do you do a driveway breeding? These people only live about 10 miles down the road for me.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

It's not stupid at all. When their does are in heat, they just bring them by. You put them in with your buck until he does the deed (preferably more than once) and they take her home.


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok, that's what I thought, but wanted to make sure. So it all happens the same day, and nobody's goats stays with anyone over night?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Exactly. Also, if they have trouble telling when their does are in heat, you can rub a rag all over your buck to get that "sexy" buck smell on it. Then they can use that to help them tell if they're in heat.


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

What do they do with the rag once they get the buck smell on it? And how does it help them know the doe's are in heat? 

I can tell I'm gonna have a slumber party in this forum!...LOL


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They let the does smell it. Sometimes, does who aren't around a buck don't come into heat as obviously. They'll know a doe is in heat if she gets very interested in the rag and starts showing signs of heat like flagging, swollen vulva, yelling, etc.


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

AWESOME! Thank you so much! Think I will give the driveway breeding option to these people too.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

You're welcome! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would still ask them to provide you with a vet inspection that says their goats are healthy. You can request that any does your buck comes into contact with are also tested disease free. I wouldn't send my buck (and especially a young one like that) to someone I didn't know. Since your buck is not registered I'd think a $50 fee per doe would be more than fair.


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

I just sent her an email and suggested doing the driveway breeding. My question is, how in the world does a goat get an STD? I'm not sure I wanna know the answer!!...LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

STD, the same as people, sexually transmitted.

If you are to driveway breed, the doe is unloaded in the driveway, with a rope/ collar on her and the Buck is walked out to her, on a rope/collar and if she is at standing heat, she will allow him to mount and breed. If you see him thrust and throw his head back and the doe hunches, the deed is done for that day. I would do this daily until the Doe is out and doesn't want the buck anymore, maybe 2 days or so, maybe the one time. Then the Doe goes back home.

Write down the date of each breeding and count 18 to 21 days, have them bring her back daily from the 18th to the 22nd day and see if she comes in. If she does not, she is preggo or visa versa.

Also, I would have the Does owner have her preg checked to confirm she is preggo. That way if down the road something happens like they wormed her with the wrong wormer or she was hit by another goat ect, it was already confirmed she was preggo, it was in their hands and you are not at fault. If they want to rebreed because of error or accident, they must pay to rebreed. Unless you don't want to do that. It is up to you, but will keep away a lot of head ache in the future.

I agree $50 each is a fair price.

I do agree, make sure the Does are disease free and in good health, no lumps(abscesses).


----------



## NenaTo5 (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome information Pam! Thank you so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.


----------

